# Concert Tone stereo/CD/tape player with surround sound



## K Smith (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope there is someone out there that has knowledge of these electronics.  My question is HOW DO YOU CONNECT A TV TO THE SURROUND SOUND?  The TV (Magnavox) which has a DVD player and VCR in it has only ONE audio OUT on the back of the TV and says it's a Coax digital.  There are two connections to hook cables to in the wall that go to the stereo system.  I do know that the stereo has to be on AUX. for this to work.  The TV didn't come with any A/V cables.  I've been told I would need to buy a PCM digital to RCA analog converter.  With very limited knowledge of these things I'm going to need some help and haven't found it yet.
Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!    ............Kathy


----------



## hertig (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Concert Tone stereo/CD/tape player with surround sound

If the TV does not have RCA audio out, then you will need a converter to convert the digital out to analog as was told to you.  By the way, it is very likely that this will be ONLY the DVD, and not the TV or the VCR.

Your best bet is to replace the TV with one which has RCA jacks for audio out.  If that is not practical, you may be able to find an Audio/Video tech who can (and harder to find, will) go into your unit and wire in the needed jacks.


----------



## Angrard (Jan 15, 2013)

hertig;25352 said:
			
		

> If the TV does not have RCA audio out, then you will need a converter to convert the digital out to analog as was told to you.  By the way, it is very likely that this will be ONLY the DVD, and not the TV or the VCR.
> 
> Your best bet is to replace the TV with one which has RCA jacks for audio car dvd players out.  If that is not practical, you may be able to find an Audio/Video tech who can (and harder to find, will) go into your unit and wire in the needed jacks.


Hey do you know any affordable audio system to increase audio quality of LED tv? Try to give me some reliable source.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2013)

You should be able to get a adapter for the audio out to your surround  system.  My radio also has to be on aux 1.  Think I got my adapter from Best Buy.  They knew what I needed.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2013)

Durn just realized the original post was 2006!!!!  Bet Kathy has it fixed by now but we will never know as it was a ONE post and gone.


----------

